# A stone fell off the middle of a design. Can I fix it??



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I made a sweatshirt for my daughter that I have also sold the same design. I panicked last night when I got the sweatshirt out of the dryer and it was missing a stone in a very obvious place. If it's doing this on hers, it could do it on a customer's! That panics me. 

I washed on warm, dried on warm. The stones should be able to take that. I have washed and dried many rhinestone garments since I started this about seven months ago, and this is the first time I have had a stone come off.

The stone is missing, but the gray "glue" is still there. It is hard and I can't peel it off. 

My questions:

1) Can I press another stone on the top of the glue that's left? It is surrounded by other stones, so it is impossible to put a new stone nearby.

2) This is the first batch of stones that I have used from my first order with Shine Art. Is that significant? 

Thank you. This really has worried me.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

If you have one of those rhinestone wands, you may be able to re-heat the glue dot and get it off before you put another stone in it's place.

Since it's one stone, I wouldn't panic just yet. They are man made, and this can happen. I hope you sent some extra stones to your customer, just for this very specific reason. What I would suggest you do before you panic too much, is to check the rest of the stones. Go through the batch and see if you see more loose glue dots or stones with no glue on the back. As a matter of fact, take some of the stones and rub them vigorously between your finger and palm to see if any of the glue dots fall off. If you're loosing a lot of glue dots, it's most likely a bad batch of stones and then you can panic. If not, it's just that one time that something can happen, and having an extra stone on hand for those occasions will keep your customers coming back


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Slick, you are always so helpful. I wanted to thank you for your reply. 
I have to admit, there are a couple of things in your answer that I don't really understand right now and I'm going to come back in here next week and ask you about them.
Right now though, I'm in a new panic because I signed up for my first arts & crafts show that is coming up next Saturday, and I am not even close to ready. Now I am REALLy in a panic.
haha. I used to enjoy this new venture, but lately I'm just moving from one panic to another. 
Thanks for your answer. I didn't want you to think I was ignoring your very nice answer -- I've just had to move on from my lost stone for now.
You really are consistently helpful and I do appreciate it.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

No problem Leap. I've been in one of those "panics" for two months now. Wishing you much success at your show


----------



## lovesher2boys (Sep 22, 2008)

For what it's worth, I have put a new stone on top of the old glue dot after a stone was lost. Thankfully it's been for friends who had shirts they'd gotten elsewhere and brought to me to fix.


----------

